

Concurrent Programming Constructs and First-Class Logic Engines - dtby
http://www.cs.nmsu.edu/ALP/2011/03/concurrent-programming-constructs-and-first-class-logic-engines/

======
mikhailfranco
I hadn't been aware of Tarau's work:

<http://www.cse.unt.edu/~tarau/>

The real treasure looks like being his theory of isomorphisms:

<http://logic.csci.unt.edu/tarau/research/2010/ISO.pdf>

I haven't read it all yet, but it reminds me a bit of the isomorphic kernel
described here:

[http://www.informatik.uni-
marburg.de/~rendel/unparse/rendel1...](http://www.informatik.uni-
marburg.de/~rendel/unparse/rendel10invertible.pdf)

Discusion on LtU here:

<http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4191>

Sometimes wading through the noise on HN is worth it when gems like this turn
up.

Mik

~~~
mikhailfranco
P.S. on seeing them implement their 'interactors' in Java, one could also
quote Virding's Rule:

"Any sufficiently complicated concurrent program in another language contains
an ad hoc informally-specified bug-ridden slow implementation of half of
Erlang."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenspun%27s_Tenth_Rule#Erlang...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenspun%27s_Tenth_Rule#Erlang_follow-
up)

Mik

------
swannodette
My kind of HN article! Food for thought for my own concurrent logic engine.
Thanks for posting this.

